# Telling me I've been quoted everytime I post!



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Everytime I make a post, I get a quote notification and an email, surely that's not right? Bloody annoying!!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Everytime I make a post, I get a quote notification and an email, surely that's not right? Bloody annoying!!


awww just means you're so popular sweetheart :wub:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Go to settings and turn it off


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

must be new its annoying as hell


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/usertag.php?do=profile&action=options


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> must be new its annoying as hell


dunno, with the high level of traffic on the site you make a post on one thread and it can quickly drop off of the page and someone responds to something you've said in it and you've forgotton all about it, it stops this from happening


----------

